# BMW 330e battery



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,


I have a BMW 330e battery that i am trying to use in a conversion.


I have managed to dowload some Can bus messages from it. However I am new to can bus and I am not sure what I need to do to talk to the battery.
Can anybody help?


The battery has a built in contanctors, precharge resister and a BMS system.


If anybody has a BWM 330e could they copy the can bus messages when the car is energised for me?




Any help apreciated.


Thanks


----------



## minipower (Jan 8, 2020)

Sprocketman, I'm also working on the 330e 26 Ah hybrid battery modules for use in a classic mini EV. I have the Texas Instruments bq76pl455 16s battery monitoring evaluation board and GUI which is fully featured and operational. I am about to try communicating directly by CAN with the CSC controllers fitted to each 64V module. It would save so much time and money if these and possibly the SME could be reused. Any advice on how you have gone about this would be great. I'm located Chorley!!
Karl


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,


I did connect an ardunio with a can bus reader to the battery. I can help you with the pin outs on the plugs if you dont have them.


I can read the can bus info in chart format and in hex format but my knowledge of CAN is very limited. I am learning as i go.


I live in Cumbria now but i am origianaly from Rossendale which is close to you. 



I did find sombody who had done some good work on an i3 bms system and I think he sells tham. They could be very similar.


Regards


Andrew


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

If you could share a internal canbus capture with me I could have a look at the information provided by the CSC (the module monitoring slaves).


----------



## minipower (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi Sprocketman,
Can you confirm if the CSC 2x6 plug wiring pinouts are correct so far:-
pins 12,6 brown/black - ground
pins 1,7 red/white - +5V
pins 5,11 yellow/red (one of twisted pair)- CAN H ?

pins 4,10 yellow/brown (one of twisted pair) - CAN L ?

pins 3,9 blue - ?? function unknown


I have stripped off all the insulation from the cell loom which links each CSC and as expected the yellow/red and yellow/brown twisted pair continuously loops in and out of each CSC. However, due to the battery module arrangement of 3 modules in line and 2 vertically stacked separately, where the cell loom lengthens the power and ground loop wires are omitted between the 3 and 2 but the blue wire continues to loop in and out with the twisted pair. I take this to be the blue wire is possibly part of the comms eg fault line?? Like you I'm learning as I go.
Did you need to initiate comms?


----------



## minipower (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi TOMDB
Thanks for the reply. 

I haven't got to the acquiring CAN data stage just yet. I have ordered a CAN module for my Mikroe PIC 7 development board, hopefully when I get some data I'll let you have it. I have removed a pcb from one of the CSC but due to a layer of sealant? the chips can't be identified. Is it right that each chip has its own set of CAN addresses as shown on manufacturers datasheets? Any advice at all even the most basic would be most welcome.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

I will have a look at my stack of BMS bit to see if I possibly have a BMW 330E slave. 

If so I can power it and see what it spits out. 

Best to do is not remove anything from the pack and just give it 12V on the external connector and monitor the internal canbus. 

No Canbus is not a 'fixed' protocol, it is usually the manufacturers who decide how to code it.


----------



## minipower (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi Tomdb
Thank you very much. Hope I'm not hijacking the thread! I'm a complete newbie to all this. 

Regards


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

Tomdb said:


> If you could share a internal canbus capture with me I could have a look at the information provided by the CSC (the module monitoring slaves).


if you send me your email adress in a private message i will send to you.


I am not that good at posting stuff on here i keep loosing it.


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

minipower said:


> Hi Sprocketman,
> Can you confirm if the CSC 2x6 plug wiring pinouts are correct so far:-
> pins 12,6 brown/black - ground
> pins 1,7 red/white - +5V
> ...



This is what i have in my notes. (its been a while ).


Connector A332*1B


I think this is the connector to the main battery case





1 Supply terminal 30 red
2 High voltage interlock loop signal Green
3 Terminal 30C signal red
4 not used
5 not used
6 wake up signal terminal 15 yellow
7 not used
8 not used
9 not used
10 Supply refrigerant shut off valve Blue/ purple
11 activation refrigerant shut off valve Blue/ black
12 ground black
13 PT CAN2 bus Brown
14 PT CAN2 bus Yellow
15 PT CAN2 bus Brown
16 PT CAN2 bus Yellow
17 not used
18 not used
19 not used
20 not used
21 not used
22 not used
23 High voltage inter lock loop Green/red


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

To communicate i connected 12v to pins 1,3 and 6 and ground to 12.


I then was able to get some can bus messages from the PT CAN2 connections.


I will coppy some of the messages below:-


16:36:16.955 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:16.955 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:16.955 -> -----------------------------
16:36:16.955 -> Get data from ID: 2F5
16:36:16.955 -> 9F C 0 20 EC 8 0 20 
16:36:16.955 -> -----------------------------
16:36:16.955 -> Get data from ID: 239
16:36:16.955 -> FF 0 0 FF FF C8 FF FF 
16:36:16.955 -> -----------------------------
16:36:16.955 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:16.955 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:16.955 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.002 -> Get data from ID: 2F5
16:36:17.002 -> 9F C 0 20 EC 8 0 20 
16:36:17.002 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.002 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.002 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.002 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.002 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.002 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.002 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.002 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.002 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.002 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.002 -> Get data from ID: 430
16:36:17.002 -> 9F C F8 8 FF FF FF FF 
16:36:17.002 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.002 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.002 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.002 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.002 -> Get data from ID: 431
16:36:17.002 -> D6  FC FF FF FF 2F 31 1E 
16:36:17.002 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.002 -> Get data from ID: 432
16:36:17.002 -> FC FF 3B C5 14 7C 0 BC 
16:36:17.049 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.049 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.049 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.049 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.049 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.049 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.049 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.049 -> Get data from ID: 1FA
16:36:17.049 -> 40 4A 6 73 44 45 43 46 
16:36:17.049 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.049 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.049 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.049 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.049 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.049 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.049 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.049 -> Get data from ID: 1FA
16:36:17.049 -> 40 4A 6 73 44 45 43 46 
16:36:17.049 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.096 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.096 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.096 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.096 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.096 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.096 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.096 -> Get data from ID: 2F5
16:36:17.096 -> 9F C 0 20 EC 8 0 20 
16:36:17.096 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.096 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.096 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.096 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.096 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.096 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.096 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.096 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.096 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.096 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.096 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.096 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.142 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.142 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.142 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.142 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.142 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.142 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.142 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.142 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.142 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.142 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.142 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.142 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.142 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.142 -> Get data from ID: 239
16:36:17.142 -> FF 0 0 FF FF C8 FF FF 
16:36:17.142 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.189 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.189 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.189 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.189 -> Get data from ID: 2F5
16:36:17.189 -> 9F C 0 20 EC 8 0 20 
16:36:17.189 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.189 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.189 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.189 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.189 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.189 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.189 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.189 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.189 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.189 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.189 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.189 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.189 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.189 -> Get data from ID: 431
16:36:17.236 -> D6 FC FF FF FF 2F 31 1E 
16:36:17.236 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.236 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.236 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.236 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.236 -> Get data from ID: 432
16:36:17.236 -> FC FF 3B C5 14 7C 0 BC 
16:36:17.236 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.236 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.236 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.236 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.236 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.236 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.236 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.236 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.236 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.236 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.236 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.236 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.283 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.283 -> Get data from ID: 112
16:36:17.283 -> 0 20 77 B 23 71 49 0 
16:36:17.283 -> -----------------------------
16:36:17.283 -> Get data from ID: 2F5
16:36:17.283 -> 9F C 0 20 EC 8 0 20


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

That is external canbus correct?

Interesting is the inside for me so I can make it work with SimpBMS.


----------



## minipower (Jan 8, 2020)

Sprocketman
Thanks for that Andrew. Will do some more investigation at the weekend
Regards
Karl


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

Tomdb said:


> That is external canbus correct?
> 
> Interesting is the inside for me so I can make it work with SimpBMS.



Hi,


I dont know much about CAN sorry.



Yes thats the external battery connection. I thought that if they are all connected you would be able to get the CAN dat from all of them?


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

Tomdb said:


> That is external canbus correct?
> 
> Interesting is the inside for me so I can make it work with SimpBMS.



Hi, yes that was the conection to the battery pack. The only other thing on can bus in there is the HV contactor board i belive? Did you get any further with the BMW balancing?


----------



## OutlandishPanda (May 8, 2020)

Hi sproketman, 

I also have a 330e pack for an EV conversion and want to keep it complete and use the external socket with CAN to get some basic controls going. Were you able to make any progress with the main external CAN commands? Were you able to get a vehicle log?

Also, what were your thoughts on cooling? I'm thinking of running some water/glycol through the A/C tubes. Better than nothing.

Thanks very much for sharing what you have so far.


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry I have been trying to reply for days but it wont work on firefox. I have had to switch to Google browser.

No I haven't got any further yet. I was also considering using water cooling.

Regards

Andrew


----------

